# TC charger - keeps saying "wrong communication"



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

kevinjclancy said:


> I have wired up my 3.3 KW TC charger - I did not want CAN but that is what I( was sent... I get the red-green-red which means "wrong communication"


So are you sending it CAN packets once per second or so? CAN models can't do anything except whinge about comms if they don't see regular CAN packets.

At least, that's how the older models worked.


----------



## pdove (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes, I agree! The CAN enabled chargers are waiting for CAN packets to give them a voltage and a current. You can build a CAN module with hobby electronics pretty easily. The instruction may even be on this forum. If not we can walk you through it.


----------



## pdove (Jan 9, 2012)

pdove said:


> Yes, I agree! The CAN enabled chargers are waiting for CAN packets to give them a voltage and a current. You can build a CAN module with hobby electronics pretty easily. The instruction may even be on this forum. If not we can walk you through it.


Here is the thread I was talking about scroll down to post #28 by Coulomb.

https://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=667802#post667802

Also, I forgot. The charger doesn’t have a CAN chip in it. It uses this option-coupler configuration and a CAN dongle to convert it. so you can build the circuit on this thread and won’t need CAN at all. Coulomb even posted the code.

This is assuming you have the old design and not the new grey chargers they make now. The old ones are black.


----------



## kevinjclancy (Sep 25, 2017)

My charger and the DC to DC converter will not work without CAN - I do not have any CAN ability - I was planing to use my fancy Mypin Coulmeter that can be set to shut off the charger at a preset point. I have no idea why anyone would need a CAN controlled DC to DC but I ended up with one and both the charger and the DC will be totally useless to me. I am happy to pay someone to set up a simple device to send the on off signal to these 2 devices - if you or anyone could help me, I and my money bleeding car, would be so greatful


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

kevinjclancy said:


> I have wired up my 3.3 KW TC charger - I did not want CAN but that is what I( was sent - the manual says CAN communication optional -
> 
> Anyway I get the red-green-red which means "wrong communication"
> 
> ...


What BMS are you using? Several have the ability to control the Tc chargers over CAN bus. That being said, I ran into the same thing with the 3.3kW Tc charger. When they say CAN is optional, they mean you have the option of ordering with CAN and using it alone or of ordering with the enable relay and using that option alone. Very frustrating, to say the least. I went through the same rigmarole directly with Tc.


----------



## kevinjclancy (Sep 25, 2017)

My "BMS is a bit unorthodox but effective - it is in 2 parts - The balancing is done by an "active balancer" it works great but only can be accessed by android phone - it does not control the charger - I have Mypin Coulometer - http://store.evtv.me/proddetail.php?prod=coulometer - 

It is accurate and is able to shut off the charger when it gets to a set voltage - it is wired to a relay that runs on 12 volts


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

kevinjclancy said:


> My "BMS is a bit unorthodox but effective - it is in 2 parts - The balancing is done by an "active balancer" it works great but only can be accessed by android phone - it does not control the charger - I have Mypin Coulometer - http://store.evtv.me/proddetail.php?prod=coulometer -
> 
> It is accurate and is able to shut off the charger when it gets to a set voltage - it is wired to a relay that runs on 12 volts but can switch off AC power


You might be best served selling your current charger or insisting on a return, as much as it sucks, and then buying a standard enable charger. You can get the 3.3kW Tc charger direct from them through Greenstore on Aliexpress. It's considerably cheaper, too.


----------



## kevinjclancy (Sep 25, 2017)

Tony Wang from Evlithium sold me the DC to DC and the Charger he also sold me a BMS which never ever arrived - I paid $600 usd for the BMS - he is still advertising to them and I told Alibaba and they said it was a "dispute" because he sent some of the goods - if he had sent nothing then he would be kicked off the site - WHAT??? you heard right -


----------



## pdove (Jan 9, 2012)

No one can help you until you tell us what you have. Model number of charger and Dc To DC and a picture would help.

The old TC Chargers didn't use can they use some special interface the new grey ones have CAN built in.

The old black one came with a CAN module that plugged into the round connector on front.

So.... what do you have?


----------



## kevinjclancy (Sep 25, 2017)

I purchased both the TC - Charger and TC - dc to dc converter less than 6 months ago - this link is to my charger but it is not the supplier I purchased from - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32706263937.html 

The DC to DC - https://1drv.ms/b/s!AmbWDB9AS-tJhaVEedd4OLDWSISqXQ


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

*Re: TC charger - keeps saying &quot;wrong communication&quot;*

In case anyone else can't abide that MS share site, alternative link for the DCDC PDF
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mcHFMbEsVlSIrm3iWAS4y7J60r_0spon/view?usp=drivesdk
edit: turned sharing on


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

*Re: TC charger - keeps saying &quot;wrong communication&quot;*



jbman said:


> You can get the 3.3kW Tc charger direct from them through Greenstore on Aliexpress


Wait, are you saying 

Greenstore = Deligreen = QNBBM

are the same company as

Elcon = TCCH = TC

????


----------



## pdove (Jan 9, 2012)

kevinjclancy said:


> I purchased both the TC - Charger and TC - dc to dc converter less than 6 months ago - this link is to my charger but it is not the supplier I purchased from - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32706263937.html
> 
> The DC to DC - https://1drv.ms/b/s!AmbWDB9AS-tJhaVEedd4OLDWSISqXQ



Ok, that helps but the model number is what we need.


Looks like the charger is an HK-J series 3.3Kw Charger but hard to tell.
They make several models but they all work the same way.

Charger Model
48V40A 18-68VDC 40A HK-J-48-40 HK-J-H66-40
72V40A 25-99VDC 40A HK-J-72-40 HK-J-H99-40
96V32A 34-132VDC 32A HK-J-96-32 HK-J-H132-32
144V23A 50-198VDC 23A HK-J-144-23 HK-J-H198-23
312V10A 110-440VDC 10A HK-J-312-10 HK-J-H440-10
540V06A 170-650VDC 6A HK-J-540-06 HK-J-H650-06


Looks like connector 3 has:
Pin A - CANL
PIN B - CANH
PIN C - CANGND


All you need is an Arduino with a CAN Shield and then download the code from Here: scroll down to post #28 by Coulomb.

https://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...802#post667802


If this is too complicated for you then go to EVTV their Tesla Battery Module control kit will operate this charger. Probably the DC to DC controller as well.


----------



## kevinjclancy (Sep 25, 2017)

OK thanks for the advise. I will have a go at the Arduino


----------



## pdove (Jan 9, 2012)

pdove said:


> All you need is an Arduino with a CAN Shield and then download the code from Here: scroll down to post #28 by Coulomb.
> 
> https://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...802#post667802



Oh wait, I think that is done with a PC running CYGwin.


I'll have to se3arch around for the Aduino code it's been awhile.


Here is the CAN protocol for TC Chargers. 

http://media3.ev-tv.me/TCCHCANBUS.pdf


----------



## pdove (Jan 9, 2012)

https://github.com/DanyEarth/TC-Charger-CAN-controller


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

Triple post

https://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202419


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

this might help

http://evtv.me/2013/01/testing-testing-1-2-3/


----------



## ivan_ki (Oct 28, 2021)

pdove said:


> No one can help you until you tell us what you have. Model number of charger and Dc To DC and a picture would help.
> 
> The old TC Chargers didn't use can they use some special interface the new grey ones have CAN built in.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue. 3.3KW On Board LiFePO4 Battery Charger - my charger from EVE. As for BMS, I have not BMS with CAN BUS. What is the simpliest way to resolve the problem?


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

Nathan219 said:


> this might help
> 
> TESTING...TESTING...1...2...3.... - EVTV Motor Verks


RIP Jack Rickard

and thank you to those keeping his legacy alive


----------



## pdove (Jan 9, 2012)

ivan_ki said:


> I have the same issue. 3.3KW On Board LiFePO4 Battery Charger - my charger from EVE. As for BMS, I have not BMS with CAN BUS. What is the simpliest way to resolve the problem?


In CAN enabled chargers the enable function is not present. You have to have a device BMS or CAN controller to send messages to the charger once a second. You send the voltage and current that you want. When the messages stop it turns off and you get the com error. It will also stop when it gets to the end of the charge curve even it the messages are still coming. There are instructions on this site for building a circuit that you can connect to the charger and a computer USB port. Then you can send the commands using a terminal program. Search this form for firmware facts. Let me know if you have more questions


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

pdove said:


> It will also stop when it gets to the end of the charge curve even it the messages are still coming.


Do you mean

although the charger is operating in CAN mode, it is also still using its fixed-program internal regulation to determine when the battery is full

and will stop the charge cycle independently even when the every-second CAN messages continue to arrive telling it to keep charging

??


----------



## pdove (Jan 9, 2012)

john61ct said:


> Do you mean
> 
> although the charger is operating in CAN mode, it is also still using its fixed-program internal regulation to determine when the battery is full
> 
> ...


Yes, I believe so


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

Seems odd to me, since I thought the whole point of adding CAN was allowing on the fly flexibility to override the canned profile choices


----------



## pdove (Jan 9, 2012)

john61ct said:


> Seems odd to me, since I thought the whole point of adding CAN was allowing on the fly flexibility to override the canned profile choices











Elcon/TC Charger Firmware: Facts


Flashing New Firmware. The final step is to program the compiled and linked image into the microcontroller's flash memory. There are several ways that this can be done in the NXP processors; here we use the In Circuit Programming (ICP) technique. To do this, we have to reset the processor, and...




www.diyelectriccar.com




Go to this link and read about it.

I am not as familiar with the CAN versions. I do know all you send is current and voltage but I do believe it still does a CC/CV charge curve. So the Voltage you send will be the constant voltage limit and current will be the constant current limit.


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

pdove said:


> all you send is current and voltage but I do believe it still does a CC/CV charge curve. So the Voltage you send will be the constant voltage limit and current will be the constant current limit.


Yes CC/CV is how every charger works these days

neither the actual current nor the voltage vs SoC curve are under the source's control anyway.

The amps is a max limit for early Bulk stage, and

the V setpoint is just a max limit to hold once the CV transition is reached.

Thanks for the link


----------



## ivan_ki (Oct 28, 2021)

pdove said:


> In CAN enabled chargers the enable function is not present. You have to have a device BMS or CAN controller to send messages to the charger once a second. You send the voltage and current that you want. When the messages stop it turns off and you get the com error. It will also stop when it gets to the end of the charge curve even it the messages are still coming. There are instructions on this site for building a circuit that you can connect to the charger and a computer USB port. Then you can send the commands using a terminal program. Search this form for firmware facts. Let me know if you have more questions


Hello. I use Mega2560+https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01IV3ZSKO module like this.
In port monitir of Mega2560 we can see:
Set charging current: 40.00 A
CAN message sent successfully.
The problem is my charger does not open the output. Only green diod flashes with 1Hz frequensy.















How can I fix this issue?


----------

